# Cordoba - Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

]


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, some beautiful photos here. Gorgeous looking city. I love that Cathedral with the tall spire, it's just stunning. :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> Gorgeous looking city.


Not so gorgeous, because you aren´t in it.

(Humble compliment ).


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> Not so gorgeous, because you aren´t in it.
> 
> (Humble compliment ).


How sweet. Thank you, Antonio, very kind.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics of Rosario, specially at night. Regards.*


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Great pics of Rosario, specially at night. Regards.*


:nuts:

Posts: 11.014

hno:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pics! I'd have liked a pic of the skyline, or the so famous red-bricked highrises.
But its still an epic thread!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ian said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Posts: 11.014
> 
> hno:


:lol:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

1 - 









2- 









3 - 









4 - 









5 - 









6 - 









7 - 









8 - 









9 -









10 -









11 - 









12 -









13 - 


















14 - 









15 - 









16 - 









17 - 









18 - 









19 - 









20 - 









21 - 









22 - 









23 - 









24 - 









25 -









26 - 









27 - 









28 - 









29 -









30 -









31 - 









32 -


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like the pics 16, 18 and 27, has good architecture. Regards.*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## de cordoba 100% (Mar 16, 2008)

Muyy buenas fotos amigo!!! felicitaciones.. te robe 31 fotos jojo


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, stunning shots! The spires on that church are just wonderful. They are so slim and yet so elegant looking.


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Waoooo buen thread Joseph85, ya hacia falta un tema con buenas fotos de Cordoba. Me gustaron mucho las fotos del primer y tercer post. Sube mas por favor. 
:cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wonderful!!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos, un deleite.


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice pics! want to see more


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cordoba (Catedral Los Capuchinos)

*Exterior*




































Detalles:














































Mas detalles:





































*Interior*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those interiors are amazing. BTW, how come there is one spire missing from the front of the Cathedral?


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Good collection of photos, but there is a lack of descriptions (names, years, some additional but brief info for every pic or group of pics)


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Magnificas, espectaculares, reflejan tal cual la belleza de una ciudad unica. 

Cuando la conoci me enamoré y ya no quise volver, tanto me cautivo que cambie mi provincia de estudio y no me arrepentire jamas.

Felicitaciones, hermosas fotografias.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias for those photos; are very nice, amazing :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenisimas fotos, espero ver unas cuantas de las nuevas instalaciones del museo Caraffa: quedo impresionante.


----------



## kalibob32 (Jan 28, 2010)

what a beautiful city!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Parisian Girl said:


> Those interiors are amazing. BTW, how come there is one spire missing from the front of the Cathedral?


The congregation of the Capuchinos _Padres_ was poor: they just ran out of money...:lol:

Well, that´s an old joke.  At least officially, the designer intended to represent the finitude of the material life contrasted with the infinitude of the eternal life.

And, in fact, the church is only a regular church, not a cathedral. 

Regards.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> The congregation of the Capuchinos _Padres_ was poor: they just ran out of money...:lol:
> 
> Well, that´s an old joke.  At least officially, the designer intended to represent the finitude of the material life contrasted with the infinitude of the eternal life.
> 
> ...


LOL Good one! 

OK, I see what you mean. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^^^ Uh mataron las fotos aereas cuanta densidad de concreto!!!!!!

Me copa bajar de Sabatini para ingresar a Bv. Illia y observar esa placa maciza a ambos lados de todo el boulevard.

Geniales fotos _josehp85_ te felicito.

saludos foristas...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Wonderful city. Muchas gracias por las fotos :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well...

I must confess...

*I have bought a digital camera*...:lol:

And here is my first picture:

Not a superpicture, but it is all mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, great aerial view of the city


>


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

que buenas fotos de Córdoba!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Muy hermosa sin duda!


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful Cordoba!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That aerial shot is amazing! Quite an impressive skyline!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Joseph85 said:


>


Donde es eso??????


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos, pero no lo abandones tanto tiempo este tema por que las pones que posteas son muy buenas. Gracias :banana:


----------



## roccaforte (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice tread!!!!! Please mor pics


----------



## Coloradoel38 (Aug 25, 2009)

gonzalo_max18 said:


> Donde es eso??????


Es el Johnny B. Good del cerro.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Coloradoel38 said:


> Es el Johnny B. Good del cerro.


Ok ok muchas gracias! Me voy a dar una vuelta por alli es fantastico ese local.

Ah y... preciosas fotos!!!!! Como no decirlo.

Regards.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

]


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Great pics! It's an awesome nice city with a nice contrast between old buildings and modern ones.


----------



## pretoriano (May 8, 2010)

amazing pics!!!!!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenisimas fotos joseph85. 
Me tome el atrevimiento de copiar algunas de estas para un foro latino. Espectaculares de verdad.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Cordoba :cheers: muchas gracias


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## pretoriano (May 8, 2010)

Please more pics!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Que lindo que está Córdoba City!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful city. And the cathedral is stunning!


----------



## plateado (Jun 13, 2010)

loved this city


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

se ve bien cordoba en argentina elegante ciudad


----------



## Chin-Chu-Lin (May 12, 2010)

*Joseph85* could you please erase all the blurry photos, the Cordobeses won't be very impress with those ones, neither do we, thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, really good photos; muchas gracias Joseph


----------

